# 2+ year comparison of SL-Aqua vs. ADA Aquasoil?



## mjord (Jul 23, 2016)

AquaSoil is great for shrimp. Just beware that it gives of a lot of ammonia for the first month to six weeks of use. If I were you, consider getting it ahead of the tank setup and put it into a 5 gallon bucket. Make sure the bucket is food safe (available for purchase at Lowes). Place it in the bucket and fill with de-chlorinated water. Pour the water off every few days and refill. In a few weeks it will be ready to add to the tank and you won't be fighting an algae bloom like so many do at startup. Best of luck.


----------



## chan011 (Apr 6, 2014)

any update to this topic?


----------



## AdamRT (Jan 23, 2018)

Check out UNS controsoil! Uns= ultum nature systems. I think buceplant sells it. Friggin awesome soil based substrate without too much ammonia. I just set up a tank with the original contro-soil and couldn’t be happier with it!


----------

